# a chance to try again????



## mystik (Mar 13, 2006)

hiya ladies,

we had a BFN last week and thought it was all over for us as we have no eggs left and cannot afford to pay for it all again   and as we are lucky enough to have a 2 year old from a previous ivf cycle decided to concentrate on him and accept it will just be the 3 of us.
tonight my parents came round to see us and have offered to pay for us to have ivf again   and although we really want to we are not sure if we should or not.
for now we have decided to have our follow up appoitment at the hosp and see what they say then have another chat with my parents as we dont want to offend them either way xx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Aren't parents wonderful! But it is difficult to have to keep sorting through your emotions with each new situation. I think you've made a sensible decision to talk to the clinic first as it will give you some holding time and help you to feel your way through any decisions at your own pace.


----------

